# V-Brake quietschen verhindern



## Angelo Berlin (1. Februar 2010)

Hallö,

hab ne Avid Ultimate mit Coust Belägen und einer geflexten Alex DX32. Die Flexung ist allerdings schon ziemlich runter. Leider quietscht das Teil dermaßen, dass Bremse schleifen lassen nicht drin ist. Das wäre mir aber für die ein odere andere Aktion sehr hilfreich.

Ich hatte die selbe Konstruktion schon mal quitschfrei gehabt, bis ich die komplette Hardware gegen Titanschrauben gewechselt habe (Bremssockel, Schrauben, Bremsbackenmuttern, usw...).

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Februar 2010)

Du fÃ¤hrst aber schon einen Booster, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Februar 2010)

hey angelo, gleiche combo war bei mir am rad. Ebenfalls nicht leise.
Ich hab dann i-wann mal wieder auf M6 schrauben umgestellt und siehe da, alles ruhig.
Evtl. versuchste mal die ecken rund zumachen.

Und nur mal so eine frage, wo fährst du in berlin bei den verhältnissen?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (2. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du fÃ¤hrst aber schon einen Booster, oder?



Nein tue ich nicht. WÃ¼rde das etwas bringen?

@Eisbein

Ich wÃ¼rde ja fahren, wenn mich das Quietschen nicht so stÃ¶ren wÃ¼rde...
Das mit dem Ecken rund machen werde ich mal ausprobieren. 
Was meinst du mit Umstieg auf M6? Welche Schrauben sollen das sein und vorallem, in welches Gewinde bekomme ich verschiedene Schrauben??


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Nein tue ich nicht. WÃ¼rde das etwas bringen?
> 
> @Eisbein
> 
> ...



Booster bringt enorm was 

Normale bremsaufnahmen sind ja M5. Da meine adapter so konzipiert sind das die bremse mit einer langen schraube direkt im rahmen fixiert wird. Und da reiÃt mir eigentlich regelmÃ¤Ãig das m5 gewinde aus (ist jetzt schon bei jedem rahmen so gewesen).
Also mit dem rahmen zur autobude um die ecke gewackelt, "hallo ich brÃ¤uchte mal 2 helicoil einsÃ¤tze in M6. WÃ¼rden sie das machen? "Ja!"
'n tag und 10â¬ spÃ¤ter hab ich den Rahmen dann mit wunderbarem M6 gewinde in den unteren bremssockeln zurÃ¼ck.
Und siehe da, bremse fÃ¼hlt sich direkter an und ist leise (ohne i.was zu Ã¤ndern).
AuÃerdem kann man die schrauben in einem M6 helicoil richtig deftig anballern 

wegen dem fahren, evtl. schau ich morgen mal auf dem gelÃ¤nde der grundschule die hier um die ecke ist ob da was geht. Aber die zeit, ein termin auf den anderen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2010)

V-Brake mit Flexung und TrialbelÃ¤gen ohne Booster zu fahren macht keinen Sinn.
Da sind gebrochene Cantisockel, ein recht weicher Druckpunkt und hohe LaustÃ¤rke vorprogrammiert.
Wenn es an dem Gewicht liegen sollte, dass Du keinen fÃ¤hrst, such' dir einen aus Carbon (Salsa? XTR..)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Februar 2010)

kann auch nur bestätigen das 99% der bremsen durch einen Brakebooster leiser werden.
Vorallem auch steifer...


----------



## locdog (3. Februar 2010)

Vbrakes ohne booster killen denn rahmen in kurze. pisanka meinte auch immer wo zu nen booster, aber nach 2 BT's und hydroxx hat er es auch eingesehen


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> kann auch nur bestätigen das 99% der bremsen durch einen Brakebooster leiser werden.
> Vorallem auch steifer...


mach mal 60% drauß oder 2/3 hört sich deutlich realistischer an und deck sich auch mit vielen erfahrungswerten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Februar 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Ich hatte die selbe Konstruktion schon mal quitschfrei gehabt, bis ich...


Ist bei mir auch immer so. Wenn man mal was an der Bremse macht wird sie entweder laut oder leise. Der Winkel mit dem die Beläge anliegen muss genau richtig sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2010)

Eine V-Brake muss man einmal im Jahr einstellen und gut ist, noch weniger Aufwand geht kaum 

Belag einbauen, Bremse mehrfach ziehen und halten. Belag in gezogenem Zustand leicht festschrauben. Bremse loslassen, Belag mit der linken Hand fixieren und mit der rechten ordentlich festziehen.
Voraussetzung sind natÃ¼rlich gute Distanz-HÃ¼lsen, die nicht zu ausgelutscht sind und sich noch ordentlich ineinander drehen. So bekommt man recht leicht parallele BelÃ¤ge.

Ohne Booster V-Brake fahren ist eigentlich ein No-Go. Vorne OK, hinten viel zu anfÃ¤llig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eine V-Brake muss man einmal im Jahr einstellen und gut ist, noch weniger Aufwand geht kaum


mit ner V


----------



## curry4king (3. Februar 2010)

an meiner hs33 fummele ich auch seltens rum nicht das das nur die ach so tolle v kann


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eine V-Brake muss man einmal im Jahr einstellen und gut ist, noch weniger Aufwand geht kaum
> 
> Belag einbauen, Bremse mehrfach ziehen und halten. Belag in gezogenem Zustand leicht festschrauben. Bremse loslassen, Belag mit der linken Hand fixieren und mit der rechten ordentlich festziehen.
> Voraussetzung sind natÃ¼rlich gute Distanz-HÃ¼lsen, die nicht zu ausgelutscht sind und sich noch ordentlich ineinander drehen. So bekommt man recht leicht parallele BelÃ¤ge.
> ...



einmal hinterrad ausbauen -> bremse neu einstellen. 
Ist ja nicht so das es zeit raubt, aber naja.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. März 2010)

Ich hab nun einen Brakebosster dran. Tatsächlich ist die Bremse, etwas lesier geworden. Zumindest beginnt das Quietschen nun erst bei höherem Anpressdruck. Der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist das aber noch lange nicht, daher werde ich das mit den Ecken abrunden noch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2010)

ich hab seit ein paar wochen neue beläge. Seitdem ist wieder alles leise. 

Ist so selbstmach zeugs.


----------

